# Stress Cones & Load Break Elbows



## rdr

You're in Alberta aren't ya?


----------



## stuiec

rdr said:


> You're in Alberta aren't ya?


 
yup...


----------



## stuiec

rdr said:


> You're in Alberta aren't ya?


My boss tells me that a JM electrician here is licenced to do the splicing, but has subbed it out because of lack of experience.


----------



## HARRY304E

stuiec said:


> My boss tells me that a JM electrician here is licenced to do the splicing, but has subbed it out because of lack of experience.



He should get into training his men.


----------



## Zog

stuiec said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of anything I can read or watch about these? The company I work for is subbing out this portion of a pad mount install so I will not be learning how to do them, but at least I can know _about_ them. I will be back in school when it is done too, so I can't even go and watch.


Many facilities require a certification to do MV splices and terminations, you can find info here. http://www.njatc.org/cert/ncscb/index.aspx



stuiec said:


> Also, what is involved in testing the grounding grid for a new transformer? The co. that is doing it quoted $2000.


Most likely a 3 point FOP test will be done which can be pretty invloved for a grid. http://www.biddlemegger.com/biddle-ug/GettingDownToEarth-MC.pdf




stuiec said:


> They will do 3 load break elbows, test oil, test grounding grid, and another (for humidity in cable?) for $5000. Are these procedures that, when I am a JM, I can carry out with the proper training and equipment?


 The cable test you are refering to is likely a Tan Delta test, which is similar to a power factor test in theory. 

If you have the proper training, and (expensive) equipment you can do these tests, unless the customer requires a NETA or NICET power system testing certification. But likely you won't due to the investment cost, that is why power system testing companies exist, that is all they do.


----------



## cdnelectrician

stuiec said:


> My boss tells me that a JM electrician here is licenced to do the splicing, but has subbed it out because of lack of experience.


If you hold a 309A in Canada you can pretty much do any kind of electrical work including line work, but most companies won't allow you to perform it unless you have experience with it. Our company is the same, we now sub all HV work out because our guys do not do it enough and termination and splicing techniques change from time to time.


----------



## stuiec

cdnelectrician said:


> If you hold a 309A in Canada you can pretty much do any kind of electrical work including line work, but most companies won't allow you to perform it unless you have experience with it. Our company is the same, we now sub all HV work out because our guys do not do it enough and termination and splicing techniques change from time to time.


 
So in what type of work would one encounter MV splicing on a regular basis? Are there niche companies out there that just do splicing and testing that get subbed to do this work (typically)?


----------



## Zog

stuiec said:


> So in what type of work would one encounter MV splicing on a regular basis? Are there niche companies out there that just do splicing and testing that get subbed to do this work (typically)?


Yep, a lot more than you would think. In fact it is an entire industry. Here is our upcoming conference. http://www.powertest.org/


----------



## stuiec

Zog said:


> Yep, a lot more than you would think. In fact it is an entire industry. Here is our upcoming conference. http://www.powertest.org/


 
What is the carreer/training path for this type of work?


----------



## Zog

stuiec said:


> What is the carreer/training path for this type of work?


A large percentage are former Navy nukes or Army prime power guys, many have technical degrees. Other guys get in the door and start by cleaning up while the techs test and eventually get training and experience to get certified.


----------



## stuiec

Zog said:


> A large percentage are former Navy nukes or Army prime power guys, many have technical degrees. Other guys get in the door and start by cleaning up while the techs test and eventually get training and experience to get certified.


 
Thanks for the info. It looks like an interesting and challenging feild. An eye opener for me, I've some reading to do!


----------



## rdr

Zog said:


> A large percentage are former Navy nukes or Army prime power guys, many have technical degrees. Other guys get in the door and start by cleaning up while the techs test and eventually get training and experience to get certified.


They tried to push nuke on me REALLY hard because I scored so high on my ASVAB. However, the thought of the very real and very high possibility of flunking out of it and ending up undesignated seaman kind of scared me out of it. I did pick a pretty decent rate (FC) but sometimes I wonder what if. :blink:


----------



## Zog

rdr said:


> They tried to push nuke on me REALLY hard because I scored so high on my ASVAB. However, the thought of the very real and very high possibility of flunking out of it and ending up undesignated seaman kind of scared me out of it. I did pick a pretty decent rate (FC) but sometimes I wonder what if. :blink:


I didn't want to do it either, aced the ASVAB so they had me take the NFQT, smoked that test too, still didn;t want it until they offer a $38k signing bonus.


----------



## rdr

Zog said:


> I didn't want to do it either, aced the ASVAB so they had me take the NFQT, smoked that test too, still didn;t want it until they offer a $38k signing bonus.


The only downfall to that is you don't get it till you hit the fleet which is understandable but I always heard that program had well over a 90 percent attrition rate. That's a pretty big gamble for a 2 year program and I was just a little gun shy of that. Like I said I do sometimes wonder what if but in the back of my mind I almost know I wouldn't have had all the patience for that amount of info cramming. What I went through was enough hauling around 2 seabags of tech manuals :laughing:


----------



## Zog

I was too young and brash to put that much thought into it, I had yet to fail at anything, I just did it. :jester: Best thing I ever did.


----------

